#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] [推廣] 將毛毛文化納入課程內容的合適性

## 螺旋狼

大家好久不見，我是毛毛大小事的螺旋～

最近我們公司接到校園的接洽，可能會前進校園做吉祥物演出的課程。
在發想的時候，忽然腦袋冒出了「想置入與介紹毛毛文化」的可能性。

因為螺旋覺得會來聽我們上課的同學，大多都對吉祥物或是這類表演有一些興趣。
吉祥物表演確實很有趣、很好玩，但是也有祂神聖與需要尊重的地方。
而毛毛相對比較個人，對於想要展現自己或特殊個性卻，同時也不想讓興趣變成工作的人來說，
或許毛毛會為他們帶來很多美好的回憶，也能壯大毛毛的這個圈子。

雖然我已經淡出毛毛一段時間了（相對的），但還是很樂意為這個美好的圈子盡一份心力。
但目前只是我自己的初步構想，不知道對大家來說、是否合適、或是有沒有什麼好的展現方式呢？

所以決定來竊取眾人的智慧，希望能問問看大家的意見與想法～
所以請大家不要淺水，來說說你的看法吧  :Smile:

----------


## 火狼

有個疑問
設想要傳達的受眾為"對於想要展現自己或特殊個性卻，同時也不想讓興趣變成工作的人"，"這類表演"敝狼覺得其實還有些表演的方式
可能例如 cosplay，或是扮演自己設計的吉祥物等等
那對於此類受眾而言
為何一定要"毛毛"(設"毛毛"的定義為"獸"裝)
敝狼覺得或許有回答的必要

至於實際的做法嘛...
敝狼覺得讓他實際有個體驗、去體驗它的美好或許會比宣傳再多有用

以上，敝狼淺見

----------


## 狼王白牙

螺旋好嗷 :wuffer_howl:  : 3

螺旋在文章內說道，自己不想讓興趣變成工作。
但我自創一個定律，就是「興趣繼續發展下去，最後一定會變成工作」。
以吉祥物表演為例，如果自己喜歡天天穿著及演藝，
最後可能會想，何不找一份工作，如遊樂園工作人員，來天天做呢?
而天天做的結果，就會演變成，穿著及扮演之餘就是自己的休閒時間了，就應該做些別的事情。

那麼直接進入正題吧，如要探討「想置入與介紹毛毛文化」的可能性
我的建議是，應該只介紹自己專業的那一面，也就是「製作、穿著禮貌、才藝表演介紹」
光是這樣就足夠了。

為什麼不該講面面觀或通盤介紹呢? 因為其它自己沒有接觸的事物，會降低自己的專業性，
如果公司是一個目前流行的詞叫「文化創意產業」
而這家公司又只做演藝規畫，那麼老實說我希望這個課程在介紹「毛毛」的時候，
就直接把「毛毛」定義為「喜好變裝的團體」，這樣反而有公司特色。

這是個題外話，就是我在編輯百度百科相關條目時看到一句話，
「毛圈不等於毛設圈」，突然領悟到了甚麼。 :狐狸疑惑:

----------

